# ALL LEDs are on, stuck in powering up



## tlcbob (Nov 20, 2004)

All lights were on and I thought the power supply went bad, so I got a new one at weaknees. I have a back up from a TCD140060. I just bought a new 160GB western digital hard drive, and performed an upgrade from the backup. Said that I had about 175 hours. Plug it all in, and I'm stuck in "powering up..." Anyone have thoughts on this one? The LEDs do turn off for a second after I plug it in. Do I need a new backup? can I use one from another model series 2 that I have in the house???


----------



## funtoupgrade (Mar 15, 2005)

New power supply is main fix for all lights on. I presume with the new power supply that is no longer a problem? What is your model number? Recheck your drive to make sure there are no drive jumpers installed which is the correct configuration for a single WD Tivo drive. It is best to use a backup image from the exact same model - there are some exceptions covered elsewhere in the forum.


----------

